# A modern take on a classic 7 Eleven Corsa Extra



## bconneraz (Jan 23, 2005)

I can remember entering a bike shop in Northern California back in the day and seeing several Merckx frames in 7-11 colors hanging from the rafters. As much as I wanted one, I wasn't in a position to buy one. A few years later, I finally got my Merckx, a Motorola MXL which I still own and love riding. (I posted a pic in the Merckx gallery a couple weeks ago.) 

Fast foward to June 2008.......GVH had a 2006 re-issue 7 Eleven frame in my size, and I couldnt resist the lay-away plan. I just finished building the bike last weekend. I struggled trying to decide how to build it; I knew that I wanted a retro look with modern performance because this bike isnt going to be a wall-hanger. The biggest challenge was the Campy vs. Shimano debate that I had going on inside my head. I've always been a Campy guy, and while Shimano works great on my MTB's, I've never built a road bike with anything but Campy. 

Turns out that the Dura Ace group offered most everything I was looking for; silver parts without carbon, and modern down-tube shifters. Plus, the old Slurpee bikes were Shimano so it made sense to me. I've never been a fan of the 7800 crank; it still looks like an elephant trunk to me, but I think that I can improve the look by using an Ultegra big chain ring with cutouts for a more classic look. 

All the parts are modern, but I tried to stay true to a couple classic touches that I saw on the original bikes. White brake housing, gumwall tires with hard anno rims (open pro's) black saddle, and white tape. (couldnt resist the Benotto, but I'll replace it with Fizik white when the time comes) I really like the way it turned out, and it rides so nice. I did go with Campy pedals because its what I use on my other road bikes. 

I'll cut the steerer tube down after a few more long rides; I just want to make sure that I'm completely comfortable before doing it. 

The last pic is a bike that served as my inspiration; I'd love to give credit to the owner- thanks!! 

So here she is- it only took me 18 years to get my 7 Eleven Merckx, but it was worth the wait.


----------



## function (Jun 20, 2008)

I want that! I agree about the ultegra rings, but that bike looks good anyway.


----------



## bconneraz (Jan 23, 2005)

Thanks for the feedback- the ring has got to go. I just got my NOS tires in the mail; the pics above are some cheapies that I picked up from Performance; I didnt really care for the red stripe. Although this picture quality sucks, the bike looks much better with the NOS tires.


----------



## Guest (Oct 18, 2008)

Nice bike, I like it. I see what you are saying about the cranks, maybe a 7700 series would look more like you want, though I never liked the octalink BB. 

Love the color of those Newton bars, they wouldn't match anything I have but someday I am going to use those on one of my rides.


----------



## HigherGround (Mar 3, 2005)

Beautiful!


----------



## cannibal (Dec 3, 2004)

very nice, what kind of tubing? Is it traditional SLX , TSX, or is it the "new" SLX?


----------



## Aussie Rider (Apr 29, 2008)

Nice build, looks great. :thumbsup: 

Agree about the DA cranks, never liked the look of them, older DA would look better 

One small thing, I always think the saddle should match the Bar Tape, get a white SLR


----------



## Guest (Oct 18, 2008)

That is so pretty you are making me re-think my decision to sell mine.


----------



## peyo (Aug 5, 2008)

Beautiful build! I'll echo the sentiments about the new Shimano cranks -- I think they are ugly as sin. I'm a Shimano guy but would go to Campy before I put one of the 10spd cranks on my bike (though I understand they are superior to the Octalink system).


----------



## kjmunc (Sep 19, 2005)

Ditto on the bars.....on the right bike that combo looks great!

Great pics and good job on the build!


----------



## sneyer (Jun 20, 2008)

Really nice bike. If you're not in love with the cranks, the old 7400 cranks are still to be had NOS on Ebay. I picked-up a pair for my De Rosa a couple of months ago for around $200. The 10-speed rings fit fine. You can get a bb for around $75.


----------



## atpjunkie (Mar 23, 2002)

*looks good*

7-11 rode Shimano if memory serves me right so gruppo is quite appropriate \

well done

white saddle, and newcrank or rings


----------



## brewster (Jun 15, 2004)

Nice work. Retro-moderns can be abominations, but tastefully done like yours, they keep the essence of the retro bikes. Threadless stems are usually the main culprit for me, since they look huge on a thin tubed frame, but this Deda looks pretty good. Maybe the silver helps out. The skinwalls definitely improved the look. 

brewster


----------



## barry1021 (Nov 27, 2005)

Welcome to the 7-11 club. Just put a white regal on mine, and it looks better

b21


----------



## pablotn (Oct 11, 2008)

*Great build..*

Beautiful bike and build.

Curious, what headset (CK gripnut or 2nut?) and stem adapter (steerer tube) did you use? I am considering some quill adapters for my Deda stem, but that one does look nice.


----------



## vlckx (Mar 4, 2005)

very nice, but please change those massive chainrings!


----------



## innergel (Jun 14, 2002)

Your bike looks fantastic! 

IMO, 7-11 livery is much better than the Motorola. I think it's the green I like so much.


----------



## barry1021 (Nov 27, 2005)

innergel said:


> Your bike looks fantastic!
> 
> IMO, 7-11 livery is much better than the Motorola. I think it's the green I like so much.


+1000
b21


----------



## MerckxMad (Jan 22, 2004)

innergel said:


> Your bike looks fantastic!
> 
> IMO, 7-11 livery is much better than the Motorola. I think it's the green I like so much.


Um, that hurt. Where's the love for the Moto red, white and blue?


----------



## meat tooth paste (Oct 6, 2004)

Fantastic build! 
Such attention to oldschool looks while sneaking in the new stuff.

I didn't know he had a layaway plan at GVH. Damn I should get one with that


----------



## barry1021 (Nov 27, 2005)

MerckxMad said:


> Um, that hurt. Where's the love for the Moto red, white and blue?


Ha Ha. As a former owner of a Motorola and a present owner of a 7-11, I love 'em both, just love the 7-11 more (I sold the Motorola for fit reasons, not paint reasons tho!!)

b21


----------



## jhamlin38 (Oct 29, 2005)

gorgeous. absolutely gorgeous! at first the pewterish color of the bar/stem hit me wrong. but after staring at it more, it just works! THAT is a modern classic. The most timeless looking bike possible.
enjoy it!


----------



## sneyer (Jun 20, 2008)

Barry1021, thank goodness the fit was off. I ended up with your old Motorola MX Leader and I love it! She finally found a good home (after bouncing around for quite awhile).


----------



## barry1021 (Nov 27, 2005)

sneyer said:


> Barry1021, thank goodness the fit was off. I ended up with your old Motorola MX Leader and I love it! She finally found a good home (after bouncing around for quite awhile).


OH YIPPEE!!!!!! I was just thinking that I lost track of who had it, as it had been sold with actually not even being unboxed!!!! I am more than pleased that it found someone who appreciates it. Enjoy it for many many years....

b21


----------

